# new bindings



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

best bang for your buck is gonna be the union cadets (the best "beginner" binding out there IMO) or you could pay a little more and get the union force binding which are one of the most well regarded bindings in general.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*totally agree*

I ordered a pair of union forces for a 111 bucks at Mount Everest Ski and Snowboard. They only had a L/XLg which was perfect for my size 11 DC Judges. Plus I got free shipping and no sale tax. If you're looking for a smaller pair Sierra Snowboard has them in M/L for 100.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

If you were intending on free-riding 90% of the time and you could get the Forces or the Force SL's for the same price which would you buy?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

*Can't go wrong with either...*

Between the two the Forces are better suited for free riding. Their highbacks are stiffer than the cadets but not too stiff. They are considered middle of the road in stiffness which will give you the most versatility whether you wanna mob down steeps or play in the park. I would consider myself as being a similar rider as you so I like doing mostly free riding as well. However, if you want a more forgiving binding with a softer flex then you might wanna go with the cadets, you'll still be able to mob down steeps but the bindings just won't be as responsive. It's really up to you, they're both great bindings so you can't go wrong with either. Just be sure that when you purchase one of them that you adjust them so that the cap strap fits right. A lot of people have been complaining about the new cap strap system slipping off their boots. When you setup your bindings make sure to put your boots in and fit you bindings to them. Here's how the cap strap should fit. Also, you should try calling Union to get their opinion. I've called their customer service line and they're freaking awesome, they really helped me choose the right binding for me. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

hmm , your toestrap seems to have a plastic strap over the toe , my force's dont have that , i just have this concave piece where you have the plastic strap 
for some reason i'm not able to setup my toestrap so that it looks like that.

my toestrap is this kind

larger pic here


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

if im not mistaken, i think yours are last years model, which do have the plastic piece still, its just covered up. they changed it in 09 so that it would be easier to position. not positive though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

hmmm i was pretty sure they were this years model , if not then i'm gonna go throw a fit in the store where i bought em  
but they still work just fine , once you know where to put the toestrap


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

hm. on this years the straps have kind of a mesh pattern look to them on the tops, and i think they had a smooth look to them on last years. im just pretty sure the straps you are describing are from last years model.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

then im gonna go scream my lungs out at the store  
anyway, i'm still very happy with my force's , great all round bindings 
wouldnt trade em for anything else ( except maybe the 08/09 model  )


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

haha yea, i would at least try to get a discount or something!!! they are great bindings though, and its not like there were any major changes from last year to this year, the toe strap change is no big deal once you know where they go, imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

once the strap get used and more flexible it hugs the tip of the boot quite well actually


----------

